# b-stinger pro hunter



## Bugs Bunnyy

I am wondering what size stab should I get 10.25 or 12in and it comes with a 8,11,14, or 17 ounce weight what one should I get? Im going to use it for 3d courses and hunting maybe a little of 5 spot. So what is your opinion.


----------



## bgriffin

I have a 12 inch with 14 oz weight that works well for 3D and 5 spot. I think a 10.25 would work just as good and be better for hunting.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy

How do you know how much weight you need and does more keep your bow from blowing around in the wind etc.


----------



## isaacdahl

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> How do you know how much weight you need and does more keep your bow from blowing around in the wind etc.


How much weight you need may be completely different than what I need. It's basically all trial and error. More weight will keep your bow from feeling the effects of the wind, but a lot of weight will make your arm fatigued faster.

I personally find 14oz on my stab to be a little to much and I start to settle low on the target after a few rounds. As for what weight to start with, I'm sure someone with more experience with b-stingers could help you out more than I could.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy

So I should probably start with the 8 ounce and if I want more weight buy a few more ounce weights and add to it however much I like the best.?.


----------



## N7709K

first we need to know what bow? if its your zxt, you want either the 8"/10.25" with 8oz or call and get a 12" with the i wanna say like 2oz disc(call and talk to blair or greg, ask about the light disc for the prohunters, i don't remember fully if its 2oz, or 4oz)

i run a 12" 11oz on the AE, AM35, VE+ for hunter class, and when i had the maxxis 35 on that. the burner is a little top heavy with 11oz so i'm going to get an 8oz weight for it

as for the weight, its all fine and dandy but it needs to be put in the right places on the end of the bars. there is no set formula for how much weight you need, each bow/shooter is different. The riser geometry, cog, and the limb preload can all play into how much weight you need. With your bow being very balanced you can get away with a lighter stabilizer. 

The more mass weight you have, the more stable the bow will be... until it does start moving, then it takes more energy to bring it back to rest. The latter isn't an issue hunting, and really a heavy bow will shoot better than a lighter one just because it is more stable


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy

It will be for the zxt. So I was thinking more about getting the 10.25in because its a little shorter so it will be a little easier to manuever around in the stand. So I should get the 8oz weight and just play around with it see what works?


----------



## N7709K

you can do that. I would give blair a call and see what he recommends. He and levi have worked alot on stab setups so he might have the hot ticket for the zxt


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy

Do I just ask for blair when I call or what? I havent really called anybody like that before.


----------



## N7709K

805-896-0339 

[email protected]

i would call or send an email. Give him your setup, dl, etc and ask what he recommends. He's a really nice guy


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy

Ok thanks I sent him a email.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy

He emailed back and told me to get a 12in with a 12in backbar and 8 ounce weights or a 12in with 8ounce weight will be good if im serious in tournaments which im not and a 10.25 with 8 ounce weight will be good too. So now I have to decide between a 12in or 10.25in.


----------



## N7709K

i would lean towards the 10.25" on this one, i usually go with longer stabs but i think you would like the little shorter one better


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy

Yeah and he also said with the zxt that since its has beyond parrelel limbs it doesnt take much weight up front and thats why he was reccommending the 12in backbar.


----------



## N7709K

yep, they do help in settling the sight picture


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy

Does the quick disconnect work for every stab that they have?


----------



## N7709K

here are a couple pics of a pro hunter with a bstinger disconnect. they work well. a 10.25" pro hunter with bstinger qd comes in under 12" if i remember right so thats legal for hunter class


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy

Ok thanks and whats the difference between all of the classes? Just difference in yardage and if its known distance or not etc.?


----------



## N7709K

there is some of that.. bowhunter class usually shooter from closer stakes in 3d, but not always

bowhunter is fixed pins, short stabilizers

freestyle is longs stabilizers, scopes, target sights, etc.. they usually shoot farther because they have the gear to do it


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy

thanks for your help.


----------



## N7709K

if ya got any more questions bout stabilizers or kinda anythign for that matter just drop me a pm


----------



## underdog145

Just a little side note here, remember that if shooting nfaa events and you want to shoot bowhunter, your total stabilizer length cant be more than 12 inches, including your quick disconnect out front. you shouldnt have to worry about your length out back. so if you were planning on getting one of those, i would for sure go with the 10.25, because after you use the disconnect, it will put it about an inch longer.


----------

